# full body goose decoys ghg or big foot



## ducker (Dec 14, 2005)

just wondering which full body goose decoy offers me the most bang for my buck


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to go with Bigfoots. They can take a beaten, and even with so many new kinds out there, they still work good for me.


----------



## ducker (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

definately Big Foots, way more durable


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have 1doz bigfoots about 2.5doz ghg's I wish now I had all bigfeet because they are way more stronger :roll:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Big Foots will be the only goose dekes I buy from now on!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Make those Big Foots into motion decoys and forget Avery. Hardcores look good but have never hunted over them, little pricey on my part, but you can find Big Foots for cheap late in the season.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bigfoot is coming out with something new for next year. I don't know what it is but the avery boys are nervously waiting. That is what I heard in the blind a fews days back with some avery reps.....


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Everyone here is right on. It's a dirty rotten shame that Avery has the best looking decoy because they are worthless as far as durability goes. The FFDs are about the best looking decoy I have seen, however they require special care -- especially with the foot bases. However, Avery has been good so far about replacing them -- but what happens after the first year? I'd say the best thing is Big Foot decoys with replacement flocked heads. Still, those high looker FFDs are almost a must now days. Hopefully Big Foot has a better decoy coming for '06.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Big Foots and Decoy Dancers, now that is sweet. I have about five dozen and probably won't add anymore, the pro grades are a pain too, have to care the base and decoy separately


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

If you conduct a search of this forum, you will find enough on this subject to occupy yourself for days.

And a dinged and chipped up avery looks better than a Foot anyday. You can't compare the two. Its all about preference.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

If you spend the extra 50.00 a six pack and buy the 6-slot bag and the head protection socks they hold up real nice. But I guess I could have had a couple dozen more bigfoots if I didn't have to buy that.....  but someone has to keep them in business


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

On average, Bigfoots are $100/4 Pack. GHG's are $130/6 Pack. Each decoy has different qualities as far as durability and looks. But they cost $25/1 Bigfoot, and $21.75/1 GHG. You can get deals on both if you look and are patient. Each guy likes his own stuff & ideas, but alot of folks using all kinds of equipment kill alot of birds every year.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i say big foots. i hope big foot does do something new to keep up pace next year. anyone have any idea what they are working on? heh, i hope they knock avery right out of waterfowling.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

the Bender said:


> On average, Bigfoots are $100/4 Pack. GHG's are $130/6 Pack. Each decoy has different qualities as far as durability and looks. But they cost $25/1 Bigfoot, and $21.75/1 GHG. You can get deals on both if you look and are patient. Each guy likes his own stuff & ideas, but alot of folks using all kinds of equipment kill alot of birds every year.


Fair assessment.


----------



## walker870 (Aug 25, 2003)

You guys are looking for something different , Bigfoots will have flock heads and little different paint. They won't change much. They might reduce the price to be competive with Avery. But you better wait and see what Avery is going to do to make their decoys better. Hunted with an Avery Rep, He asked me what I would do different. I told him that the bases don't hold up, He said that they were already working on something new for next year, we will see. I have 6 dozen Avery full body's and 5 dozen Bigfoots, which all have flocked heads. I have glueed all the heads and feet on the Bigfoots so they won't come apart anymore. The Bigfoots are tough as rocks some are getting pretty worn looking. But I still shoot geese over them. I like the way my spread looks with both decoys. You just take the Avery's when the base breaks an make them into motion decoys by drilling a hole in the back an using motion stakes. I never used any motion decoys until this year seemed to work pretty well. I just can't throw something away when they break. If I had to do it all over again I would buy nothing but Bigfoots. Some of mine BG are 12 years old.
Walker


----------

